# Desert Moon farms kidding thread Rene Kidded!



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

I am a absolutely nervous wreak! my does Sapphire and renessme are due very soon, a friend just informed me that sapphire's tail head is completely gone and renessme is not far behind and I'm 2,000 miles away until tuesday night! ahhhhh!!!!

Well Rene kidded last night and sapphire is seriously think about having those kids tonight  very exciting! will keep you updated hopfully will be able to get posed pics soon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sapphire and Renessme waiting thread nervous wreak!*

I hope they hold out for you! Safe kidding thoughts sent there way....


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Sapphire and Renessme waiting thread nervous wreak!*

Sending :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: vibes for ou and hope they have a safe kidding!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sapphire and Renessme waiting thread nervous wreak!*

Don't worry...they'll do great! :hug: Keep us posted! :thumb:


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Sapphire and Renessme waiting thread nervous wreak!*

Rene waited for me to come home! :wahoo: she had :kidred: :dance: :kidblue: what color would you call this? I think I would call it buckskin with white overlay (trying to get posed pics of these 2 was ridiculous! never had kids this young that had this much energy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sapphire and Renessme waiting thread nervous wreak!*

First, CONGRATS!!!!

Yes look like buckskin w/ white overlay, hard to see good....


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Sapphire and Renessme waiting thread nervous wreak!*

Yes I will be posting some posed pics as soon as I can get someone to operate the camera for me :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars: 
I would say buckskin with white. Maybe the second one buckskin with white overlay. White overlay implys that they are mostly white (at least in my book)


----------

